# Let's talk about what a proper cure is?



## runyoned18 (Jun 23, 2022)

Again, I will use myself as an example. I will wait until I start seeing the trichs start to turn amber before I Harvest. I cut the branch at the base and will hang the plant overnight before I start to trim it. I will then trim the bud to the best of my ability and hang them in the dark with a small fan going to circulate the air a little. Now at that point it usually takes about five days roughly to dry. I would like to extend that time if I could. Once they have dried, I usually will snap a branch to test the dryness. This is my first question to everyone. Should you wait until the branch snaps dry or do you go by what the bud feels like and if so, what are you looking for. I know at times the outside of the bud can feel dry but still maintain moisture inside. Once the branch snaps and the bud feel dry but not crumbly, I place the bud into a quart jar and fill it about 2/3 full. The first couple of days I will open the lids about every 4 - 6 hours then do it about 2 to 3 times a day and then once a day after about a week while still watching if the bud during this time does not get to dry. Once the grass smell is gone, I will burp them a couple of times a week. So please tell me if I am doing this right or if there is a better way or even a better container to cure your buds. P.S thanks for all the feedback









 on how to tell when the buds are ready to harvest,


----------



## pute (Jun 23, 2022)

Lots of different opinions on how to do this. You seem to be pretty much dialed in as to my technique. To me the dry/cure is just as important as everything you've done prior to this. I like a good 30-day dry/cure.  Good luck.


----------



## Flower (Jun 23, 2022)

I generally hang in a dark cool basement closet for 2 to 5 days. 
Then, I trim, and the buds go into a brown paper bag until I decide they are dry enough for a jar. 
Once in the jar, they are burped until I feel they are where they need to be. 
I then add a 62% humidity pack to the jar and store it in a dark cabinet.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 23, 2022)

Yes let's,


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 23, 2022)

Always give 'em the sniff test when you burp the jars. Your nose will pick up on any ammonia type smell. If ya get the slightest whiff of it, dump the jars back out and let the buds open air dry for a few hours/overnight. At this point, mold is your enemy. YMMV.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 23, 2022)

I'm the heretic of the bunch. Three days drying time, then into the food dehydrator at 110 degrees for three hours. Another five days in mason jars burping daily, then store in a kitchen cabinet or fridge.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 23, 2022)

^^^Burn the witch!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 23, 2022)

Chop and trim right after chop. Leaving buds on their branches. Hang in dark tent with a circulating fan not blowing on them and the exhaust fan drawing out the air. Once the ecterior of the bud ‘feels’ dryish(usually 4-6 days), I clip the individual buds off of their branch and into paper bags. They sit in the closed paper bags for several more days to slowly allow the interior moisture to even out thru the buds. Eventually they will feel dry again on the outside and into mason jars with a humidity gauge. With the lids on I monitor humidity. If 70% or over, they go back into the paper bags, until they feel dry on the outside. If 65-70%, I will leave the lids off the jars for a few hours(depending on ambient humidity) then lid up again. Repeat until <65% rh. Once under 65%, I will burp for 10-15 minutes a couple of time a week for about a month until <60%. I store long term with #62 Boveda packs. The buds turn golden brown over time. I am smoking 2019/2020 Golden Lemon and Triple Grape now. Occasionally I break out 2018 Mimosa.


----------



## runyoned18 (Jun 23, 2022)

As everyone can read many ways of doing the dry and cure. I just watched a video of a big grower using rubber maid totes just filled until the bottom was covered. He would flip them over once in the morning and once at night. left the top off if there was any moisture. Thanks for all the ideas and ways to cure.


----------



## pute (Jun 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I'm the heretic of the bunch. Three days drying time, then into the food dehydrator at 110 degrees for three hours. Another five days in mason jars burping daily, then store in a kitchen cabinet or fridge.


Never heard of that.  Hmmm.....seems to me that it would hurt the taste and smell.  But to each his own.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 23, 2022)

runyoned18 said:


> As everyone can read many ways of doing the dry and cure. I just watched a video of a big grower using rubber maid totes just filled until the bottom was covered. He would flip them over once in the morning and once at night. left the top off if there was any moisture. Thanks for all the ideas and ways to cure.


Only problem I can see with doing it that way is knocking off a lot of trichomes when flipping. Still wouldn't be as many as one of those bowl trimmers would do, though.
I never did trim too close. If you look at 'em, the sugar leaves have as many trics as the buds do.


----------



## pute (Jun 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Only problem I can see with doing it that way is knocking off a lot of trichomes when flipping. Still wouldn't be as many as one of those bowl trimmers would do, though.
> I never did trim too close. If you look at 'em, the sugar leaves have as many trics as the buds do.


Sugar leaves have chlorophyll and are harsh and hot on the back of the throat.  





This is how I trim.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Sugar leaves have chlorophyll and are harsh and hot on the back of the throat.
> 
> View attachment 301122
> 
> This is how I trim.


Yeah, but you're a damn perfectionist! I snip 'em, but not too close. That, and I'm lazy.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Sugar leaves have chlorophyll and are harsh and hot on the back of the throat.
> 
> View attachment 301122
> 
> This is how I trim.


That’s a nice trim Pute. A perfect bud trim like that explains why your hands hurt mid trim. I think your hands are intense. Pretty bud


----------



## pute (Jun 23, 2022)

Thank you SubG.  Denver is a very competitive market....ya gotta do what ya gotta do to be competitive.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Never heard of that.  Hmmm.....seems to me that it would hurt the taste and smell.  But to each his own.


The few people I've had test it were unable to tell the difference between the food dehydrator buds and the ones I cured "correctly". I did both with the last harvest, so they were buds from the same plants. Of course, I didn't mention the added flavor of the spider mites : )


----------



## gmo (Jun 23, 2022)

You're on track!  5 days is about what it takes most of mine to get to the jarring state, as well.  30 days to me is the absolute MINIMUM.  I have some in jars that has been curing since November 2021 and it is just getting better and better.


----------



## pute (Jun 23, 2022)

gmo said:


> You're on track!  5 days is about what it takes most of mine to get to the jarring state, as well.  30 days to me is the absolute MINIMUM.  I have some in jars that has been curing since November 2021 and it is just getting better and better.


Do you have that in a freezer?   I have some that old and it is stored in a dark tent at 60F and is fine.


----------



## runyoned18 (Jun 23, 2022)

Well, you could take the rubber made tote theory a little farther. What would happen if you built a screen with let's say 8-inch legs but mounted the screen in the middle at 4 inches then air could get to the underside of your buds in the rubber made tote to help equal out the drying plus maybe by putting another screen somehow over the buds to stop them from moving you would only have to flip it over nice and smooth with not even bumping the buds to keep your trichs on the buds. plus, with the size of the rubber made tote you would not have to burp them as much. I could be wrong, but it is a thought. You know what I will build one and take pictures of it. in the next few days. Only one way to find out if it works. I would think it would work if you had a pretty big grow.


----------



## runyoned18 (Jun 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> The few people I've had test it were unable to tell the difference between the food dehydrator buds and the ones I cured "correctly". I did both with the last harvest, so they were buds from the same plants. Of course, I didn't mention the added flavor of the spider mites : )


 Hey, a little extra protein goes a long way. lol


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 23, 2022)

runyoned18 said:


> Hey, a little extra protein goes a long way. lol


Trouble is, they snap & crackle like a seed does.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Trouble is, they snap & crackle like a seed does.


Turn the music up…


----------



## runyoned18 (Jul 1, 2022)

OMG, I can't believe the colors that the purple haze is turning absolutely beautiful. These are pictures with the HPS lights off. The quality is not the greatest but some of the plants look close to harvest time just need to see a few more amber trichs what do you smokers and growers think? If the music is playing it will be Jimmy Hendricks Purple haze. Sorry about all the pictures I just got excited and at 60 years plus that probably will give me a bud attack. I almost don't want to smoke them as pretty as they are. Ok were over that shit their getting puffed. LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

Very nice.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 1, 2022)

runyoned18 said:


> OMG, I can't believe the colors that the purple haze is turning absolutely beautiful. These are pictures with the HPS lights off. The quality is not the greatest but some of the plants look close to harvest time just need to see a few more amber trichs what do you smokers and growers think? If the music is playing it will be Jimmy Hendricks Purple haze. Sorry about all the pictures I just got excited and at 60 years plus that probably will give me a bud attack. I almost don't want to smoke them as pretty as they are. Ok were over that shit their getting puffed. LOL


Absolutely beautiful! Take your best pic and enter it in the Bud of the Month contest. You've got a potential winner there!






						July 2022 BPOTM Entry Thread
					

July 2022 Bud Picture of the Month contest has started!  It's time to get those pictures entered for the July 2022 BPOTM contest. Please encourage your friends and new members to enter this month! This contest is ALWAYS more fun with more participants!   There are some rules: 1) One entry per...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## pute (Jul 1, 2022)

Hmmmm, some only hang for 3 days and trim, some 5.  I wait until the smaller branches snap before doing a dry cure.  Much easier to do it this way.  Most of the sugar leaves simply fall off with the touch of the scissors.  6 to 8 days from the chop for me.  Careful don't let them get to dry.


----------



## runyoned18 (Jul 13, 2022)

Purple haze getting close to harvest.


----------



## pute (Jul 13, 2022)

Wow, nice frost...nice fade.


----------



## pute (Jul 13, 2022)

One more thing...nice job!!!


----------



## runyoned18 (Jul 14, 2022)

Thank you.


----------



## kevinn (Jul 14, 2022)

Anyone ever try Grove Bag cannabis pouches.  I was looking at the quarter lb size.


----------



## runyoned18 (Jul 15, 2022)

I am trying them for the first time actually today. I have the 1-pound bag. When I get the purple haze, all done, I am going to try some fruity pebbles.


----------



## kevinn (Jul 15, 2022)

Let me know how you like them !! Thanks


----------



## runyoned18 (Jul 17, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Let me know how you like them !! Thanks


I have had my buds in a grove bag now for two days and have opened it up once a day to check them and all seems well.


----------



## runyoned18 (Jul 21, 2022)

Well, here are a few of the purple haze curing. I am using a grove bag for the first time to see how it works out. Plus, I did cut a few clones off of my mother plant then put her into flower. I am going to finish the last six plants of purple haze then start to germinate some fruity pebbles.


----------



## runyoned18 (Jul 28, 2022)

It has roughly been a week of curing my buds in a grove bag and honestly from what I have seen I will use my quart jars for canning. These bags are awesome they really seem to do a much better job without having to burp them all the time. Here are some pictures. plus, if I can get some opinions on my buds as far as being tight or fluffy would help too. I tried a little last night and let me tell it was a great tasting smoke. But again, I still am not getting tight buds in my opinion but maybe it is just me? Anyway, let me know please what you think.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2022)

Tight buds come from lights and trimming.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 28, 2022)

Does it smoke nice get you high and taste wonderful?
who cares how hard it is
That is what she said


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 28, 2022)

runyoned18 said:


> It has roughly been a week of curing my buds in a grove bag and honestly from what I have seen I will use my quart jars for canning. These bags are awesome they really seem to do a much better job without having to burp them all the time. Here are some pictures. plus, if I can get some opinions on my buds as far as being tight or fluffy would help too. I tried a little last night and let me tell it was a great tasting smoke. But again, I still am not getting tight buds in my opinion but maybe it is just me? Anyway, let me know please what you think.


That bud is plenty beautiful imo my friend. Nothing shameful about the look of your bud at all. Looks really sticky too up close.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Does it smoke nice get you high and taste wonderful?
> who cares how hard it is
> That is what she said


No, that’s not what she said tho…


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No, that’s not what she said tho…


Roster's just trying to make himself feel better about last night's performance in the sack.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2022)

Gonna start calling him Limpy.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 28, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Anyone ever try Grove Bag cannabis pouches.  I was looking at the quarter lb size.


I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## runyoned18 (Jul 29, 2022)

WOW did that ever go south of the Border. Plug your ears and close your eyes submarine girl and put on your boots it is getting deep in here. LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 29, 2022)

runyoned18 said:


> WOW did that ever go south of the Border. Plug your ears and close your eyes submarine girl and put on your boots it is getting deep in here. LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 29, 2022)

Subgal can dish it out just as good as she can take it. That's why we love her! 

Hugs & kisses for Ness, too!


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Jul 29, 2022)

runyoned18 said:


> Again, I will use myself as an example. I will wait until I start seeing the trichs start to turn amber before I Harvest. I cut the branch at the base and will hang the plant overnight before I start to trim it. I will then trim the bud to the best of my ability and hang them in the dark with a small fan going to circulate the air a little. Now at that point it usually takes about five days roughly to dry. I would like to extend that time if I could. Once they have dried, I usually will snap a branch to test the dryness. This is my first question to everyone. Should you wait until the branch snaps dry or do you go by what the bud feels like and if so, what are you looking for. I know at times the outside of the bud can feel dry but still maintain moisture inside. Once the branch snaps and the bud feel dry but not crumbly, I place the bud into a quart jar and fill it about 2/3 full. The first couple of days I will open the lids about every 4 - 6 hours then do it about 2 to 3 times a day and then once a day after about a week while still watching if the bud during this time does not get to dry. Once the grass smell is gone, I will burp them a couple of times a week. So please tell me if I am doing this right or if there is a better way or even a better container to cure your buds. P.S thanks for all the feedbackView attachment 301110
> View attachment 301112
> View attachment 301111
> on how to tell when the buds are ready to harvest,


Sounds about right! I read and did this last grow hung the whole plant upside down in dark place till dried than I trim! It's supposed to concentrate all the thc from leaf and stem into the flower! I tried trimming before dried and it didn't taste as good! Trim after hanging plant upside down for a week!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 29, 2022)

The THC is in the trichomes. Hanging upside down doesn't let it move. It's on the buds and sugar leaves and not in the plant itself. It does make it easier to dry.
Some folks wet trim, and some dry trim. It's personal preference. Whatever works the best for you is what you're after.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 29, 2022)

wet trim here

i loathe dry trimming


----------



## my my (Jul 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> wet trim here
> 
> i loathe dry trimming



me 2


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jul 29, 2022)

I like how the leaves sort of cocoon the buds when hung.  I've always thought that was nature trying show me or help me. Lol,  I can never make it to 4:20. Not sure if there's a benefit from hanging the whole plant versus branches though. Maybe if space was an issue.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 29, 2022)

back in the day we smoked it all , leaves and buds  , stems and seeds when we ran out of flowers


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> back in the day we smoked it all , leaves and buds  , stems and seeds when we ran out of flowers


I have a deserning palate


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 30, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> I have a deserning palate


----------

